# More ... > Exchange and mart >  wanted WBC roof ?

## Maybee

I've been given a wbc outer and stand and wondered if anyone had a roof in poor state of repair they could spare, I keep my bees in nationals - but was hoping to make garden ornament ?   just a thought  :-)

----------


## Greengage

Here are plans it cant be that difficult???
http://www.beesource.com/wordpress/w...s/10frwbci.pdf

----------

